# [APP][2.0+] Picture Password Lockscreen v1.9



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
* If you are having problems selecting image, please download QuickPic from Play Store and select it to crop the image

Love the Microsoft Windows 8 picture password lockscreen on your laptop? You are going to enjoy it even more on your Android phone!

Forget PIN codes or patterns, you can now draw points, lines, and/or circles to unlock your phone.

To setup, select the background image and draw the gestures.
To unlock, draw the saved gestures on the lockscreen.

*Screenshots:*
    

If you like this app, please consider supporting my work by purchasing the Plus Key. Thank You
The Plus Key unlocks the following features:
- Screen Lock Delay
- Tasker Plugin
- Time Display
- Theme Color
- Greater Combination Of Multiple Gestures

*Market Links:*
Free: https://play.google....PicturePassword
Plus Key: https://play.google....PasswordPlusKey


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

v1.9:​Allow Ordering Of Gestures​Plus Only: Allow Greater Combination Of Multiple Gestures​Add Enable PIN Button In Lockscreen Suspend Screen​Fix Vibration Bug​
v1.8:
- Fix Lockscreen Only Showing On Half Of The Screen
- New Pro Feature: App Theme Color Picker
- New Pro Feature: Tasker Plugin
- Add 24 Hour Time Display
- Add Display Gesture Hints
- Add Landscape Support For XTRA-Layout Tablets
- Suspend Lockscreen On Stock Alarm Ring
- Bug Fixes

v1.7:
- Better Security
- Block Navigation and/or Recents Panel On Some Previously Unsupported Phones
- Faster Response Time
- Haptic Feedback
- Experimental Home Helper
- Pro Only: Time Display
- Bug Fixes

v1.5:
- Experimental: Galaxy Nexus support (Root Required)
- Add Image Crop Component For Phones Without Image Crop Support (Fix FileNotFound & Storage Unaccessible Error)
- Fall Back To PIN If Error Loading Image In Lockscreen
- Experimental: Force Disable Secure Android Lockscreen (Pattern, PIN etc.)
- Bug Fixes

v1.4:
- Add Option To Hide Status Bar In Lockscreen
- Add Option To Not Display Drawn Gestures
- Add Option To Display Android Stock Lockscreen Before Picture Password Lockscreen
- Add PIN In Setup Wizard
- Add BugSense
- More Effcient Method Of Displaying Background Image
- Less System Resources Usage (Memory, CPU Processing etc.)
- Fix OutOfMemory FC
- Disable Lockscreen During Phone Call
- Bug Fixes

v1.3:
- Add Setup Wizard
- Unlock Free* Feature: Backup PIN
- New Plus* Feature: Disable Toast Messages
- Add Error Tolerance Options
- Add Option To Not Override Stock Android Lockscreen
- Add Foreground Service Option
- Disable Hardware Keys When Notification Is Pulled Down
- Revert To PIN If Background Image Cannot Be Loaded
- Support Devices With No SDCards
- Automatic Bug report
- Bug Fixes

v1.2:
- Circle gesture unlocked for free version
- Plus only: Screen lock delay
- Added option to disable messages
- Don't show lockscreen during phone call
- Added Easy Wake Mode

v1.1:
- ICS support
- Improved status bar disable method
- Gesture validation improvement
- Disable hardware keys until unlocked
- Improved message system
- Overlay button to return to lockscreen (after phone etc.)


----------



## JaXXXke (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you! You have no idea how much I've been missing this feature from CM7! If you added some kind of timer(wait 30 sec until locked), I'd buy the donate version!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

JaXXXke said:


> Thank you! You have no idea how much I've been missing this feature from CM7! If you added some kind of timer(wait 30 sec until locked), I'd buy the donate version!


Thanks I am glad that you like my app. I just uploaded version 1.2 to market with some new features and improvements.


----------



## edwanmall (Oct 15, 2012)

excellent feature...


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

edwanmall said:


> excellent feature...


Thanks. Feel free to leave suggestions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

App works great, but circle gesture won't stick in the preferences.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

justinpoiroux said:


> App works great, but circle gesture won't stick in the preferences.


The setting won't stay on or the gesture won't save?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

While using this on my gnex, I drew the gestures, they saved, and then I was screwed because I couldnt unlock the phone, had to ADB in and remove the file then reboot.

I do know that above it says its not supported, does this mean it will not work at all?


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

kevdliu said:


> The setting won't stay on or the gesture won't save?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The setting won't stay.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

evulhotdog said:


> The setting won't stay.


I uploaded a new version to market with several bug fixes and improvements. It should be reflected in a few hours


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

New Version

v1.5:
- Experimental: Galaxy Nexus support (Root Required)
- Add Image Crop Component For Phones Without Image Crop Support (Fix FileNotFound & Storage Unaccessible Error)
- Fall Back To PIN If Error Loading Image In Lockscreen
- Experimental: Force Disable Secure Android Lockscreen (Pattern, PIN etc.)
- Bug Fixes


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can we get time and date. Maybe battery info as well. Widget support would be sweet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice lockscreen.
Thanks.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Uploaded v1.6 to market

v1.6:
- Automatic Fallback to Internal Image Cropper If External Cropping Failed
- Add Option To Disable Start Point Indicator
- Add Option To Disable Access Denied Message
- Experimental: Disable Third-Party Pop-Up Messages (Go SMS etc.) and Quick Launchers (SwipePad etc.) *Please Disable Easy Wake


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Uploaded v1.8 to market

v1.8:
- Fix Lockscreen Only Showing On Half Of The Screen
- New Pro Feature: App Theme Color Picker
- New Pro Feature: Tasker Plugin
- Add 24 Hour Time Display
- Add Display Gesture Hints
- Add Landscape Support For XTRA-Layout Tablets
- Suspend Lockscreen On Stock Alarm Ring
- Bug Fixes


----------

